# Making the kids a hill to play on



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Stacked the last two snows from my driveway so they have there own sledding hill.


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

that's pile is weak! HAHAHA


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice pic's!! Geez all you guys with your extreme vees are making me want one this yr instead of a yr or two from now....


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

We have only had about 6 inches so far and todays all blew away. The storage units I plow are going to be fun they always drift bad.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

> Geez all you guys with your extreme vees are making me want one this yr instead of a yr or two from now...


man, all you guys and your v-plows. I can make a higher pile with my straight blades. Its all operator.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

sweet pics...cant wait to use my xv


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

I love my XV won't ever go back to a straight blade.


----------



## markknapp61 (Nov 16, 2010)

*A sledding hill????*



ford550;1149823 said:


> man, all you guys and your v-plows. I can make a higher pile with my straight blades. Its all operator.


I agree ... I piled a load up just today and the kids are already playing on it...
I use just a simple 7'6" straight blade myself... oh well us old timers, what can I say...lol

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=86764&stc=1&d=1292268429


----------

